# Commute from International City



## ProjectMan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all, I will be arriving in Dubai in the New Year and am currently looking for an apartment.

Can anyone tell me approximately how long it will take to commute from International City to Dubai Mall area using public transport initially and then driving once I am set up?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Bus no. X23 goes from International city to Bur Dubai... here you can take metro to Dubai Mall...

recheck the info/ time with toll free 800 9090 Dubai Road and Transportation....


----------



## ProjectMan (Sep 28, 2011)

nm62 said:


> Bus no. X23 goes from International city to Bur Dubai... here you can take metro to Dubai Mall...
> 
> recheck the info/ time with toll free 800 9090 Dubai Road and Transportation....



Many thanks,any idea how long it takes?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m no expert but i`d be surprised if you could do it in much less than 50mins-1hr.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

ProjectMan said:


> Many thanks,any idea how long it takes?



It is time consuming... during rush hour you can add extra minutes for traffic... 1 hour or more...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You should be aware that International City is an isolated dump and is cheap for a reason!


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

ProjectMan said:


> Hi all, I will be arriving in Dubai in the New Year and am currently looking for an apartment.
> 
> Can anyone tell me approximately how long it will take to commute from International City to Dubai Mall area using public transport initially and then driving once I am set up?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


A very long time, on the order of 1h15m given the change required at the gold souk.

Buses are unreliable, and can take different routes for no reason.
My advice is to taxi to rashidya (25dhs), then metro to dubai mall (8dhs?)
To taxi direct (45dhs)

Also the good parts of intl city are very nice places to live. Especially if you have a sharjah budget


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

ProjectMan said:


> Hi all, I will be arriving in Dubai in the New Year and am currently looking for an apartment.
> 
> Can anyone tell me approximately how long it will take to commute from International City to Dubai Mall area using public transport initially and then driving once I am set up?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Bus #53 should be faster (40 minutes). Get off at Deira City Center and take the Metro to Dubai Mall (20 minutes i think). You can plot your route and time it at RTA Route Planner-Wojhati (Turns out to be 57-59 minutes)


I was conned into taking an International City apartment before moving to Dubai. I'd rather you see the place and decide for your self before you take up an apartment here, Its a dump full of laborers, truck and taxi drivers that hole up together in dingy apartments (10-15 in a single room). The construction and facilities are awful and maintenance is non existent. A real nightmare.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

It is true that International city is now more filled with bachelors but still has families living in some clusters or in CBD zone. As most people who live in International City work in Jebel Ali, you can easily get a car lift which will save you time. Bus transport is good nowadays but a bit time consuming as said by some above. Look in Gulf News, Dubizzle and in market place in this forum, you might find a car lift kind of solution.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with Gavtek and Rutilus, make sure that you check out IC before you agree to accept any accomodation there. I guess it depends where you come from but you`ve have to pay me to live there.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I agree with Gavtek and Rutilus, make sure that you check out IC before you agree to accept any accomodation there. I guess it depends where you come from but you`ve have to pay me to live there.


Being married you couldn't even pay me to live there. I would not feel comfortable leaving my wife there whenthe population seems to be closing in around 95% men. the sewarge gets backed up onto the streets. Its just run down down. There may be adecent place there but im yet to see it. But if you do want to live there just check it out with your own eyes first and walk around the place. Get a first hand feel of it.


----------



## ProjectMan (Sep 28, 2011)

Many thanks to all those that have responded. International City was just an area that seemed to have a lot of apartments for rent....maybe for obvious reasons given some of the responses

My main concern is the travel, can anyone give me an idea which are ok areas to live in that are no more then 30 minutes commute from Dubai Mall area?

I intend to get a car as soon as possible but until then will be reliant on public transport


----------

